# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور

## alirezasavary

سلام 
دوستان من ماه قبل توی کنکور ثبت نام کردم ولی راستش مطمئن نیستم کد نظام وظیفه رو درست انتخاب کرده باشم
لطفا با توجه به اینکه من فارغ التحصیلم و معافیت تحصیلی دارم بگید دقیقا چه کدی رو برای کد نظام وظیفه باید بزنم
مرسی از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## Aref Kadkhodai

سلام من خودم پشت کنکوری هستم و معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم گفتن 6 رو بزن بقیه هم 6 رو زدن اگه امسال میخواهی واسه سال اول شرکت کنی 5 رو بزن موفق باشی

----------


## sako

سلام دوستان.من توی ثبت نام سهمیه رو اشتباهی زدم ، وقت ویرایش چه موقس که عوضش کنم؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام دوستان.من توی ثبت نام سهمیه رو اشتباهی زدم ، وقت ویرایش چه موقس که عوضش کنم؟؟


زنگ بزن سازمان سنجش.شمارشو بلد نیستم تو سایت سنجش هست.اونا احتمالن درست میکنن
منم ی حسی بم میگه ی جارو درست ثبت نام نکردم

----------


## Mr Sky

*من فارغ تحصیل دی ماه هستم....نمرات پیشم هنوز تو سایت تایید سوابق نرفته.....اگه تا 7 روز آینده نرفت چهکنم آیا؟*

----------


## roc

> *من فارغ تحصیل دی ماه هستم....نمرات پیشم هنوز تو سایت تایید سوابق نرفته.....اگه تا 7 روز آینده نرفت چهکنم آیا؟*


هیچ نمیشه اع یا :Yahoo (4):

----------

